# What Yah Having For Thanksgiving



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I love to eat and just curious what your having/had to eat. I'm off to my sister I'll up date later.=P~


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I love to eat and just curious what your having/had to eat. I'm off to my sister I'll up date later.=P~



Pie

Pie

Pie


Other people at the table will have other stuff, too, I hear. Oh wait, I love stuffing too!

Pie and stuffing.

Pie and stuffing.

Pie and stuffing.

What kinds of pie are you having, Mike?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Pie eyed! Nice!!!=;


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure prolly several I hope. My offering is simple butternut squash baked with brown sugar and lotso butter quick shower and we're out the door.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Not sure prolly several I hope.



That would be my choice too. "Several."


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Save the dressing and berries for those who don't know any better!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Going non-traditional this year with NY steak and crab legs.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I just put my Pecan Pie in the oven. Come on over Connie! Home made bread dough is rising. I think I'll braid a couple loaves this time. The turkey is in the oven. All of the "other stuff" is in the works. Got some big band music on and doing some dancing in the kitchen! We've got a lot to be thankful for! Of course the dog is just laying there looking at us like we're crazy. I see a hint of drool beginning to form on all of us!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Lynam said:


> I just put my Pecan Pie in the oven.




Mmmmmmmmm ! =P~


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Debbie did I tell you that I can be there in ten minutes? =P~

Going nontraditional...Turkey stuffed with grits.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Debbie did I tell you that I can be there in ten minutes? =P~
> 
> Going nontraditional...Turkey stuffed with grits.




Grits? What's a grit?


:lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

So anybody making a new stuffing? (New meaning other than bread cubes or crumbs with onion, celery, butter, and stock, and herbs of choice.)

Not that there's anything wrong with the old standard!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Corn bread dressing is pretty popular around here. I prefer the regular bread stuffing though. A big turkey, lots of punkin' pie, candied yams and punkin' pie. My favorites are the punkin' pie and dressing I usually eat a wing off the giant yard bird, but then back to the dressing. Oh yeah, and pie.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Grits? What's a grit?
> 
> 
> :lol:


Connie, a grit is the "roughness" of sandpaper. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I knew David had some wood shop training!
Being here at the beach it's also when the sand gets in yer...now that's GRITS>>>>


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i stuffed a pasture raised organic pork loin with smoked duck and cherry sausage, french sorell, toasted pine nuts and some honey/almond Chevre. i glazed it with a jalepeno jelly/apple cider glaze. I also roasted some organic broccoli with garlic, clarified butter, crushed red pepper and lemon zest and juice. Servied it all with roasted garlic grits that were finished with sharp "farm style" hard pressed goat cheese. 

everything but the dried cherries and cognac in the sausage, the grits, and the butter were made/raised withing 150 miles from me on organic and/or sustainable farms run by people i know. i picked out the pig myself and have the rest of him in my big freezer. making pulled pork bbq with most of the rest of him. 

some of the family is bringing the deserts and the wine. i hope they dont forget becuase after all the cooking and prep work i already did today i am not making any pastrys or pie.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I noticed that man's best friend hasn't been extended any invites. How ya'll taking care of them there critters?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> My favorites are the punkin' pie and dressing .... Oh yeah, and pie.
> 
> DFrost



Ah. There we go! Perfect dinner!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

chris haynie said:


> .... after all the cooking and prep work i already did today i am not making any pastrys or pie.



Totally fair! 

And the 150-mile locavor radius on the East Coast is admirable. I would be bragging about eating local too, but where I live it's no chore at all, with very few exceptions.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I noticed that man's best friend hasn't been extended any invites. How ya'll taking care of them there critters?




I bought a 1"-thick slice of deli roast beef and then "carved" it into long thin strips. Those strips are being VERY well guarded, I tell you. Some of 'em got diced up for the bait bag by the door (occasional recall rewards) and the rest are going to make some dogs very very happy today, one roast beef strip at a time.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

We are having a steroid infested smoked turkey, scallop spuds, chemically engineered brocolli and grands biscuits...

No effort at all this year due to my neck problems (having another 2 level fusion the first week of Januray). There is only 3 of us this time (staying home and taking it easy).

We will have chocolate cake and chocolate pie too- complement of Betty Crocker and my daughter.

We had pumpkin and apple pie last week and are burnt out.

Happy Turkey Day,

Julie


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, with that chocolate pie in there, I'd be happy to eat at your house. 



ETA
My brother was such a fan of chocolate cream pie that we had it every Turkey Day, and in fact, we had two: one for Tom and one for the rest of us. :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Beef fricken McCormick packaged stroganoff with fricken hamburger meat because any other beef here is too tough to eat.

SICK! :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Howard Gaines III;151686 Going nontraditional...Turkey stuffed with grits.[/QUOTE said:


> Um, really? :-?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Beef fricken McCormick packaged stroganoff with fricken hamburger meat because any other beef here is too tough to eat.
> 
> SICK! :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:




Any pie? :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Any pie? :lol:


Depending on his sense of humor, you might not get the answer you're expecting :twisted:


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Depending on his sense of humor, you might not get the answer you're expecting :twisted:


damn you beat me to it.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My kids are doing Thanksgiving at the "other" parents this year, and my mother's caregivers [she is in a wheelchair with a stroke] are off. 

Husband and I are just chilling. He cooked a ham last night. I will probably just cook up some frozen vegetables. We get everyone Christmas. We will go all out then...........


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Any pie? :lol:


I took a long time trying to decide how to respond to this obvious mean spirited, cold hearted question. 

xeryjbgdsdx,bg,fdmcv,vg,dxmvmvv,fcv//vmndms113wn vnvn545mnvrgkmgfdmdmfmgmndmf](*,):-\"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I took a long time trying to decide how to respond to this obvious mean spirited, cold hearted question.




:lol: :lol:


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

Sooo, here's our deal : 

-Turkey (cooked Dad's way with a pound of butter melted into cheesecloth, which is placed on top of the turkey...IE Cardiologists dream turkey).
-Stuffing
-Homemade Gravy
-Scallops
-Collared Greens
-Spiced Candied Yams

and for desert : 

-My homemade Punkin Pie (with my homemade crust)
-My Punkin Cream Cheese Roll

And copious quantities of Italian bubbly wine (of the red and white versions )

Connie, I think you need to come to VA  I LOVE to bake and try out new things. Usually the boss and Dave are the ones I test drive on, and I think Dave said I only tried to kill him once....I've done Apple pie, Punkin pie, Coconut Cream pie, Cheese cake....and I do my own crust  Gonna try my first sweet potato pie here in the next couple of weeks too methinks.

~Cate


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Scallops? Or scalloped potatoes?

I tasted punkin cream cheese roll last year for the first time, and I fell in love with it. It was made by the daughter of a neighbor, and I have hinted all over the place how I expect a big chunk of it to come back with my neighbor to me tonight.




P.S. I use the cheesecloth method too.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm not cooking this year which means my Persian sister-in-laws are bringing the food here. I wish we were having a traditional Persian feast because they do that REALLY well and I LOVE Persian food. Unfortunately they are not so proficient at American foods so we will be enjoying:

super dried out turkey (the secret for turk jerky consistency is to cook it forever and don't baste it)
stove top stuffing straight from the box, no ups no extras.
mashed potatoes straight from the box, plain.
green salad doused in some store bought dressing.
cranberry jelly plopped out of the can still retaining that lovely can shape.
yams from the can plain.
frozen rolls.
Costco pumpkin pie.
Costco pecan pie.

I think we are 20 people this year and obviously we don't all get together for the food anyway, regardless of who cooks it, regardless of how it tastes, we will have a grand old time!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I'm not cooking this year which means my Persian sister-in-laws are bringing the food here. I wish we were having a traditional Persian feast because they do that REALLY well and I LOVE Persian food. Unfortunately they are not so proficient at American foods so we will be enjoying:
> 
> super dried out turkey (the secret for turk jerky consistency is to cook it forever and don't baste it)
> stove top stuffing straight from the box, no ups no extras.
> ...


Sounds great to me! =D>


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Scallops? Or scalloped potatoes?
> 
> I tasted punkin cream cheese roll last year for the first time, and I fell in love with it. It was made by the daughter of a neighbor, and I have hinted all over the place how I expect a big chunk of it to come back with my neighbor to me tonight.
> 
> P.S. I use the cheesecloth method too.


Scallops. That one is an invention of my Uncle's Lady-friend.

Cheesecloth method = best Evar!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> So anybody making a new stuffing? (New meaning other than bread cubes or crumbs with onion, celery, butter, and stock, and herbs of choice.)
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with the old standard!


I do make a barley stuffing that is great. Not making it this year, but it's great stuffed in turkey, game hens, duck. There is bacon, fresh tomatoes, stock, and rosemary.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I noticed that man's best friend hasn't been extended any invites. How ya'll taking care of them there critters?


I tossed mine venison scraps and beef bones.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Hmmmm.....besides GREAT company ALL day we enjoyed

Turkey with Stuffing
Battered and then Deep Fried Turkey (YUMMY) 
Venison Summer Sausage and Cheese Platter
Candied Yams
Mashed potatoes and Gravy
Green Bean Casserole
7 layer Salad
Various Jello Salads
Homemade Cranberry Sauce
Veggies and Dip 

Moving on to desserts:

Chocolate Pudding on top of shortbread crust with home made whip cream and cream cheese

Pumpkin Crumble

Pumpkin, Apple, Chocolate, Coconut and Berry Pie

as well as a various assortment of Prairie Berry Winery wines and homemade Root Beer Schnapps (thanks Sarah....need more when you come tomorrow...LOL) 

We are now home and lounging on the couch. 

Dogs got turkey with raw eggs, yogurt and bananas for breakfast and are getting venison with 1/2 cup of Honest Kitchen tonight.....


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Debbie did I tell you that I can be there in ten minutes? =P~
> 
> Going nontraditional...Turkey stuffed with grits.



:-D Here's our traditional bird (Western Wild Turkey). He's going on 5 years old now and lives with our chickens. He's too handsome and tough to eat!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Duck.....Another non-traditional. But turkey, etc at work and at Cara's school.

For a REALLY good Italian meat stuffing: italian sausage, pinoli (line nuts), granny smith apple, ground beef (preminum). Cook together, spice to taste.

Not for with the duck, but with turkey...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sue DiCero said:


> Duck.....Another non-traditional. But turkey, etc at work and at Cara's school.
> 
> For a REALLY good Italian meat stuffing: italian sausage, pinoli (line nuts), granny smith apple, ground beef (preminum). Cook together, spice to taste.
> 
> Not for with the duck, but with turkey...


Is it hot or mild Italian sausage?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I do make a barley stuffing that is great. Not making it this year, but it's great stuffed in turkey, game hens, duck. There is bacon, fresh tomatoes, stock, and rosemary.


I love barley and would love to hear more about this. =P~




Carol Boche said:


> ... Chocolate Pudding on top of shortbread crust with home made whip cream and cream cheese....


I want that.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

OK started out with all sorts of cheese, fruit, crackers, assorted fancy candy homemade cappuccino's, espressos and what not.
The dinner all traditional turkey,sage stuffing, mashed potatoes, gravy, green bean casserole, butternut squash, cranberry sauce, assortment of olives, pickles, assortment of buns with honey butter.
Desert all home made pie's including the best flaky lard crusts by my Mother dutch apple, strawberry, pumpkin.
I'm wrecked!!!


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

BURP! It was all good! Burp! The dog also has an honest to God smile on his face! Now for leftovers... Food fit for a king.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I love barley and would love to hear more about this. =P~
> 
> At 5-6am the Black Friday sales start. They couldn't come at a better time as I have to baby my monitor to get it on every morning and my printer would rather eat paper than print. I'm up so early always waiting for daylight I have time to write out the entire recipe for you though. Can't tend to the boarders and my pack until it's light.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> all home made pie's including the best flaky lard crusts by my Mother dutch apple,


ahh i envy you...i love making lard pie crusts. the lard makes the best most flaky and delicious crusts ever. all the damn vegetarians in my family freak out if they cant eat the pies so whoever makes the pies for us has to use butter.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> Depending on his sense of humor, you might not get the answer you're expecting :twisted:


:wink: Always open for a nice piece...:mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Well it was great. My sister did the cooking, mom added to the table fare, and my efforts were shot down...I was going to do chocolate tarts with a butter roasted pecan and coconut topping. :-\"

Will save that skill for Christmas and do steaks or quail with orange/clove glaze in brown rice.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Well it was great. My sister did the cooking, mom added to the table fare, and my efforts were shot down...I was going to do chocolate tarts with a butter roasted pecan and coconut topping. :-\"
> 
> Will save that skill for Christmas and do steaks or quail with orange/clove glaze in brown rice.


If you want to come here with those tarts, none of us will shoot you down....they sound YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks, Debbie! I am printing it!


----------

